# Ideas for Cheap Horse Fence?!



## hollysjubilee (Nov 2, 2012)

Electric is great . . . I have used aluminum wire on wooden posts with ceramic or plastic insulators, Aluminum and SS Wire
1/2 wide tape with fiberglass and plastic posts for a temporary fence for 2 years . . . Polytape & Polyrope

and now have Electro Braid which is guaranteed for 25 years, and I have it on wooden posts which can be spaced as far apart as 50 feet depending on the lay of the land (and that's good because wooden posts are REALLY expensive here in KS) but it's a fence that is under tension, so the corner posts have to be REALLY strong and deep or they have to be braced on each side. Electric Horse Fence Installation & Planning - ElectroBraid®

Another tape I've used with success is Horse Guard which comes in 3 colors (HorseguardFence.com : the best electric fence for Horse) but it does tend to stretch and sag over time, so it needs to be tightened up every so often. It's a great product, though.

Some folks use pipe panels, and you can buy them from a farm store, or have them made by a company, but it's expensive.

I recently checked into having vinyl horse fencing put up for my arena . . . but it was going to cost over $4000, and if I had them install it, it was going to be an extra $3700! (If we installed it ourselves, it is recommended to use one bag of concrete for every post with the posts spaced 8-10 feet . . . so I am exhausted just thinking about it.)

Another option is Red Brand woven fence Red Brand, and you can use wooden posts and fence staples rather than t-posts, which I would recommend for safety, but I would also recommend a top wire of electric on the inside of the posts at the top of the woven fence so the horses don't lean on it and stretch it out trying to eat grass on the other side.

Any of the other vinyl and wooden fences are costly . . . and, in my opinion, should have an electric wire on the inside.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Grandpa is on the right track. Electric tape is going to be the least expensive and most effective if it is properly installed and puts out a good shock. Go with a good quality, wide tape, wooden corner posts and you can use either wood or t-post for the rest. You'll want a good charger rated for tape. T-posts are cheaper than wood unless you can find used or bulk poles that are appropriate that you cut to size. It looks fine if kept tensioned and lasts typically longer than advertised. Other options would be the braid that was mentioned or the Red Brand fencing with a line of electric on top. My preference is still the tape. Figure your budget and go from there.


----------



## Ediauto2 (Jul 23, 2015)

Thank you guys. You really helped me pen my mind. We've decided on electric!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Oh and make sure if you use t-posts you put caps on the top that hold the tape or rope and spray them on the underside with foam insulation to fill them and keep wasps out.


----------

